# Member Deleted?



## Valvebounce (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi folks. 
I'm trying to reach PropeNonComposMentis, a member here about one of his posts, but he seems to have been completely deleted from the forum, including the post, very complimentary about my panning technique, that I was looking to ask about. Anyone know what would cause this? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Graham! 

I suppose you should ask this question to the mods, too.

If a member quits membership she/he has the possibility to decide to remove any of her/his post ever written. 
Surely mods could do the same if neccessary - for whatever reason. 

The reason why PropeNonComposMentis did leave this forum is unknown to me. 

I did a quick search, found some posts regarding to him, but no more member with this name.

Sorry.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 26, 2015)

Please also refer to this forum information:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15652.msg286175#msg286175


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Maximilian. 
Thanks for the link, though it seems to relate to losses after more than 6 months not posting, I'm sure I saw posts from PropeNonComposMentis within the last couple of months or less. I guess either he or a moderator removed him!
Didn't realise he had been a bad boy! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## martti (Mar 26, 2015)

Got here because I tought that somebody else than myself was interested in the former prime minister of Estonia, Edgar Savisaar, having his leg amputated. I am not used to the way you guys use words...I am too stuck in the real world. Maybe if I drink something...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2015)

martti said:


> Got here because I tought that somebody else than myself was interested in the former prime minister of Estonia, Edgar Savisaar, having his leg amputated. I am not used to the way you guys use words...I am too stuck in the real world. Maybe if I drink something...



At least in common English usage and certain literary genres, the term 'member' generally refers to a specific appendage present on only one gender, and I would strongly prefer to not have mine 'deleted'.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 26, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I would strongly prefer to not have mine 'deleted'.


+1 - LOL!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2015)

He posted a note asking to be deleted, so I suspect he was.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> He posted a note asking to be deleted, so I suspect he was.



And he succeeded being removed with all his posts, and didn't delete 'em one by one? Remarkable.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 26, 2015)

Neuro,
You had me choking.
-r





neuroanatomist said:


> martti said:
> 
> 
> > Got here because I tought that somebody else than myself was interested in the former prime minister of Estonia, Edgar Savisaar, having his leg amputated. I am not used to the way you guys use words...I am too stuck in the real world. Maybe if I drink something...
> ...


----------



## martti (Mar 26, 2015)

You all make it up as you go.
Now there was a worry af a member of the of this communion having disappeared. 
Had she lost any appendages in the process. She had not not been cut or quartered. she only had disappeared from some listings. In one piece.

So why coundn't you peope, perfectly literary as you are, put some effort in the reports you make so that even outsiders could make some sense of them?

Too much asked?


----------



## NancyP (Mar 26, 2015)

Humor doesn't translate well. Sorry about your former prime minister, Martti. Valvebounce, the member may have just quit the forum. People get busy. People switch to Nikon. Or Pentax. Or....


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 26, 2015)

He made a couple of very disparaging posts when somebody asked an innocuous enough question about some images and CMYK. It was in total contrast to many of his other posts that were overly glowing, particularly about relatively mediocre images, he obviously suffered from strong mood swings and commented on his failing health several times, he also boasted that he was arrogant and opinionated. I think that persona involvement ran its course, though I wouldn't be surprised to see a different user name from the same ISP with a more moderated tone soon enough.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Thanks to all, I must have missed the disparaging posts, but then I'm going to guess that CMYK only came up in something about printing so I probably already glazed over! ;D I try to get enthused about most subjects but some I just can't manage!
I'm sorry about the confusion of having ones member deleted, I didn't realise it was that easy to cause confusion with two words! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## slclick (Mar 26, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Neuro,
> You had me choking.
> -r
> 
> ...



Wait, you combined 'choking' with 'member'?


----------



## Pookie (Mar 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> He made a couple of very disparaging posts when somebody asked an innocuous enough question about some images and CMYK. It was in total contrast to many of his other posts that were overly glowing, particularly about relatively mediocre images, he obviously suffered from strong mood swings and commented on his failing health several times, he also boasted that he was arrogant and opinionated. I think that persona involvement ran its course, though I wouldn't be surprised to see a different user name from the same ISP with a more moderated tone soon enough.



Consider his name... translated - almost not quite of mind. AKA = guano loco !!!


----------



## NonOblitusSedAbiit (Mar 29, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> He made a couple of very disparaging posts when somebody asked an innocuous enough question about some images and CMYK. It was in total contrast to many of his other posts that were overly glowing, particularly about relatively mediocre images, he obviously suffered from strong mood swings and commented on his failing health several times, he also boasted that he was arrogant and opinionated. I think that persona involvement ran its course, though I wouldn't be surprised to see a different user name from the same ISP with a more moderated tone soon enough.


Caveat Emptor !


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 29, 2015)

slclick said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro,
> ...



And the thread continues its death spiral! LOL! You are funny man!


----------

